# Dating ATLAS jars.



## planeguy2

I was wondering how to date ATLAS jars, I find them all the time, both of easy-seal and mason. Also Is there any way to date the lids?


----------



## nhpharm

The ones with the dimpled neck are newer than the ones that had the tie wire around the neck.


----------



## coreya

The best resource for jars is "The Red Book" which gives descriptions of the variations of tons of jars (about 10 pages on atlas style jars) as for the lids those are harder to nail down as to date but most can be attributed to a range based on the style. Atlas was for a time the second largest glass co. and had started around 1887.


----------



## jarsnstuff

Atlas E-Z Seal jars were made for about 40 years.  In the 1920's, they were old-style neck with a full wire bail.  (see green jar attached).  Then came the beaded neck full wire bail. (see amber jar).  Starting in the mid to late 1930's they used various styles of dimple neck  with the T dimples being most common. (see clear jar).   Please excuse the dust.


----------



## JForshey

Thanks for the information! I have a clear one like the first picture. Always like to learn more!


----------

